# La county clothing



## 100R05 (Dec 29, 2013)

Where can I buy la county EMT patches and clothing?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 29, 2013)

From your employer


----------



## Gordoemt (Jan 14, 2014)

Yup employers produce the patches as they are restricted like Lasd.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 22, 2014)

Gordoemt said:


> Yup employers produce the patches as they are restricted like Lasd.



wrong. first its LASO not LASD, second they don't restrict anything including their own patches. You can buy the LAcoEMT/Medic patch at almost any uniform shop in LA county and many places online.


----------



## Jim37F (Jan 23, 2014)

socalmedic said:


> wrong. first its LASO not LASD, second they don't restrict anything including their own patches. You can buy the LAcoEMT/Medic patch at almost any uniform shop in LA county and many places online.



You're not talking about the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department are you? If so, LASD is their preferred acronym, not LASO. Heck if you talk about the LASD I'm going to automatically assume you're talking about the Sheriff's Dept, but I don't think I've ever heard the acronym LASO used before.


----------



## socalmedic (Jan 25, 2014)

Jim37F said:


> You're not talking about the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department are you? If so, LASD is their preferred acronym, not LASO. Heck if you talk about the LASD I'm going to automatically assume you're talking about the Sheriff's Dept, but I don't think I've ever heard the acronym LASO used before.



you are absolutely correct, they are LASD. I should have double checked that prior. I guess my county has to be special and call themselves "office"


----------



## NPO (Feb 1, 2014)

You can biy county patches at any uniform shop. You dont even need to show an emt card at most. Only when purchasing LEO patches. Company specific patches are generally stocked by the company's preferred shop, but they usyually won't hand them out without a letter or uniform voucher.


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 1, 2014)

Out of curiosity, why are you looking for them? Even the cheapest of employers will provide your uniforms (or at least tell you where to get them), and those uniforms typically have them sewn on already.

By clothing do you mean work uniforms or other than work clothing?


----------

